# whats a good all around welder?



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

i figured id post this here because you guys in this forum talk about more than body kits and shaving your badges







. so anyway, im just wondering what kind of welder is good for mostly body work and maybe doing some stuff like welding exhaust or intercooler piping? im assuming MIG but what brands and how much does a decent one go for with out braking the bank? im already taking a class at the local vo-tech school but all we are doing so far is stick welding. i have some time to go until its done so i have time to research and save up. thanks!


----------



## a2racer (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: whats a good all around welder? (ArpyArpad)*

I love my miller 130
get the gas kit


----------



## okanagan45 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: whats a good all around welder? (ArpyArpad)*

Wire feed welders have been the standard for years, they use an inert gas (argon). We also used the same unit to weld aluminum, you have to change the wire spool of course. Go to a welding store in the industrial area in your town and ask.


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: whats a good all around welder? (okanagan45)*

thanks guys. ill probably end up going to a welding supply store and ask a bunch of questions.


----------



## protofab (May 22, 2002)

*Re: whats a good all around welder? (okanagan45)*

millers are great. i have a lincoln sp135 which is a MIG with gas and runs off my 120 volt garage service. i have 220 in the garage, just wasn't ready to step up to the 175 or higher welder.
good luck. melting steel is a lot of fun.


----------



## moliver (Nov 8, 1999)

*Re: whats a good all around welder? (protofab)*

I second the Lincoln Sp135....see http://www.weldingmart.com .
If you desire to do alum, remember that it takes twice as much current as steel as a rule.
Flux core for thick stuff, gas for thin work.
Mike


----------



## VW TANK (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: whats a good all around welder? (protofab)*

quote:[HR][/HR]millers are great. i have a lincoln sp135 which is a MIG with gas and runs off my 120 volt garage service. i have 220 in the garage, just wasn't ready to step up to the 175 or higher welder.
good luck. melting steel is a lot of fun.[HR][/HR]​ive got the same welder...its excellent for around the house/garage type stuff
mmm.....welding







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: whats a good all around welder? (VW TANK)*

I've got the Miller 135 as well. Don't bother with flux core. Your welds will look 100x better with gas. Total you can get the complete setup for around $500. Then go on ebay and get you an autodarkening mask. Mine was about $50 with shipping.


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: whats a good all around welder? (Bug_Power)*

looks like the sp135 is i good option.the price isnt too bad. thanks again guys . keep em' coming if you like. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

